# What breed is he?



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

I got a new kitten and he has a funny meow, it kind of sounds like he has larengitis (sp?) and I was wondering, do different breeds have different sounding meows? And I was wondering if anyone could tell what breed he might be.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

No, how a cat sounds is more individually than breed orginated, although some breeds are known for being more loud than others, like siamese and such.

Your kitten looks like a domestic shorthair, and if he lacks a pedigree, that is what he is.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

As already mentioned, the sound of a cat is individual not breed related. You have a beautyful kitten but it's impossible to say anything else than that he's a domestic shorthair. 

Have a look at this thread about the diversity in looks among the domestic shorthairs/longhairs: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------

